# TheWakkatic's Spooky Artwork of Spookiness



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2010)

I was experimenting with the itchy details here. I don't like them.






This is what happens when I try to draw Mickey Mouse.






I drew this odd microbe-looking fellow, and then tore him out and stuck him the to the back of an old notebook for some reason.


----------



## Snorlax (Jul 18, 2010)

I like the style. You should draw some more. :>


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> I like the style. You should draw some more. :>


^this. they're good


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 19, 2010)

Dude that work is awesome.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

The first one sorta reminds me of the style of Tim Burton.


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> The first one sorta reminds me of the style of Tim Burton.


mmm, me to...probably why I like it.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> The first one sorta reminds me of the style of Tim Burton.


yeh, me too. that maybe why i like it.
keep on drawing!


----------

